# New idea for those that sell at shows



## finneyb (7 Oct 2015)

Saw this recently in the US, thought it might be an idea that some may like.

Brian


----------



## Cordy (7 Oct 2015)

Lots of work gone into that plonk outfit

at least three kinds of wood; well finished too !


----------



## kfenelon (8 Oct 2015)

Looks simple to me for Christmas gifts


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

http://cartonus.com/wine-butler/ have a plan for these


----------



## woodpig (8 Oct 2015)

Good find. It's the type of thing that many might buy if the price is right and then only use once before loosing in a drawer! :lol: Lots of ways to spruce it up though to help them sell.


----------



## bugbear (8 Oct 2015)

This page points out something that hadn't occurred to me;

You can use two of the two-glass type together to hold 4 glasses.

http://www.outofthewoodsoforegon.com/winebutler.html

But I think the design in the original image posted by Brian is better than most;
the common end-on type of slot for the glass looks like it might
be prone to the user, carrying the wine bottle, pushing the glasses
out of the slots (smash!) whereas the side-on slots of the Brian's image
should prevent this.

BugBear


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

"You can use two of the two-glass type together to hold 4 glasses."

That means half as much wine per glass = bad. ;-)


----------



## woodpig (8 Oct 2015)

NazNomad":2ihlf5a3 said:


> That means half as much wine per glass = bad. ;-)



Sounds like you need one of these: :lol:


----------



## Zeddedhed (8 Oct 2015)

woodpig":1ntsxpfz said:


> NazNomad":1ntsxpfz said:
> 
> 
> > That means half as much wine per glass = bad. ;-)
> ...



Now that Sir, is truly bloody marvellous. =D> =D>


----------



## beganasatree (8 Oct 2015)

Hi Brian,
I have been making these wine YOKES for the last 4 years now,and they are still a good seller.I may make some of the laminated ones,good way to use up scrap bit of wood.If you want you can look at Began as a Tree-PJM Woodcrafts on facebook,Janette has some photos on there.

Peter


----------



## gilljc (9 Oct 2015)

thanks for idea, and pattern link, here is my first go at one of these. Sadly I don't drink wine and it doesn't look so good on a gin bottle, but here it is on a Bacardi bottle my sister left (amazed there's anything in it!)




P.S. put this on my FB page a little while ago and have already had 3 orders, thank you


----------



## beganasatree (11 Oct 2015)

Gill,

P M sent.

Peter


----------



## Stooby (11 Oct 2015)

Hi all, this would make a great Christmas present for some of my family but I could do with some help. I don't drink at all so I have no idea of sizing for this. Do the ones in the plans for naznomad for well for UK wine bottle and glasses?


----------



## gilljc (11 Oct 2015)

Hi Stooby, when I printed off pattern from link, it was awfully wee, so copied it into inkscape and enlarged it til I got a size that fit a bottle, would be happy to email you my copy if you like?
Gill


----------

